
WannaCry – Decrypting files with WanaKiwi and Demos - r721
https://blog.comae.io/wannacry-decrypting-files-with-wanakiwi-demo-86bafb81112d
======
trqx
Just curious, does tools like truecrypt ensure such way of finding the key
could not be used? I guess so, meaning wannacry has room for improvements
besides the killswitch thingie.

------
tigrensolutions
thanks for sharing it, WannaCry have really made us crazy recent days!

